# I Cant get no...



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

satisfaction.
This one seems to just be taking me forever- took a break from it for a few weeks, now getting back in...


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Its Outstanding so far Jeff! You're one of my fav's!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you Michael- likewize man!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Another incredible piece!


----------



## Jaz (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, thats incredible! How do you draw the wrinkles and skin folds, mine always tend to look too harsh and dark.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great piece, you must be left handed from the look of the flow of the piece. I often find it harder to get back to a piece if I let it set for more than a week...and it usually has a different feel to it...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks guys! 

jaz- wrinkles and skin- just trying to copy shapes and shades from the source- cant really give any secrets other than ....one thing i am finding is that at first I was just naturally hesitant to color heavy contrast into the face...but learning that the contrast within the face is what really makes it. I've learned that the best source pics have whites and blacks all in the eyes/ nose/ mouth area, giving great puzzle pieces and contrast. 

George-
Yep Im lefty - guilty as charged. yah getting back in has been tricky on this one...probably not helped by the fact that i'm into the hands and the hair...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Im a fleabit peanut monkey- all my friends are junkies.....(thats not really true)  getting there- maybe a few more hours


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

all done. Yay! ....now to find who is next.. hmmm.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeff the things you can do with graphite is astounding...very nice piece.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you very much George - glad youre here man!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn, Jeff, each one you do is my new favorite!


----------

